# 5 to 8 inches NVA (DC area) - need a sub or 3?



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

Anyone need any help in Northern VA for tonight's big storm?


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

Give me a number have a friend in Richmond with work in Fredricksburg..


----------



## richardb200373 (Oct 28, 2007)

Does your friend in Fredericksburg need a snow blower? Let me know.
Richard
540-771-4401


----------



## matts lawn care (Dec 24, 2006)

I am available as a driver in the MD area.
443-745-8004


----------

